# A baby update...



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, we hit 25 weeks yesterday, and I just wanted to post a small update on how we're doing...I've really never felt better, to be honest. I've started having some minor problems sleeping, but my OB has put me on 2.5 mg. of Ambien and a couple of Benadryl at bedtime, with great success. No muscle problems related to FM or CFS, I am happy to say. I've had a few bouts of D, but those can be directly traced to food triggers, so the IBS is still calm. I'm as big as a house, and just keep getting bigger, it would seem. No torso to speak of means only one thing - Billy has to grow out instead of up!







Here's two links to our sites - the PhotoBucket site is filled with pictures of me, the baby, and his room. The other one is the baby website, with weekly updates. PhotoBucket Site Billy's website Susan


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Susan,That's just great news! I'm so happy for you that you're feeling so good during your pregnancy. That's just wonderful!Thanks for keeping us updated. I have so many friends that are pregnant right now, (it always seems to happen at the same time) that I'm really enjoying it vicariously through all of you.Hope things continue to go well!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, thanks for updating on your pregnancy. I'm happy to hear that you are going through a nice pregnancy. By the way, I love the way you decorated the baby's room.


----------

